# 1st tailess rat baby born yesterday



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

rite dont want an arguement about whatever, thats all been done b4 so if u have anything shitty 2 say pm (the certain people know who they are)

anyway last night i had my 1st tailess baby born, looks very healthy nice chuncki baby so must be a gene n not a fluke. 

he was born from a female (with tail) produced my my tailess boy n also a hooded male (with tail) again produced by my tailess boy, however the rats have different mothers.

havnt checked on him this morning tho so the thread may be being cut short yet lol 

but i shall be hoping to get pics 2night if everthing is well n when some new batteries are found for the camera

n yes he is being kept


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Well in the past test breeding has shown that it is not a simple gene in its own right. 

Perhaps you have discovered a gene that does the same thing then


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

mattm said:


> Well in the past test breeding has shown that it is not a simple gene in its own right.
> 
> Perhaps you have discovered a gene that does the same thing then


i dont really know, done lots a reading but some say it is, some say different?? so i dont know myself but must be something 2 do with genes they carry if they have produced one??. as my other lines have never produced any tailess


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Aw breeding them payed off then hopefuly. Cant wait for pictures and i hope the tailess rat does well!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

just checked on him now n hes still there n doing well havnt lost any in the litter up 2 now :2thumb:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> just checked on him now n hes still there n doing well havnt lost any in the litter up 2 now :2thumb:


You never know there could be more than one tailess if you aint looked properly yet!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Lover said:


> You never know there could be more than one tailess if you aint looked properly yet!


:lol2: had a good luck only one little tailess boy think he is going to be a hooded as i can see faint markers on his skin


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

can i ask, and this isnt to start a fight, as i know nothin on the subject and thi is general curiousity, what would be the point in a tailess baby? like, does it look more attractive? will people find them more appealin cos some people dont like rat tails or whatever?

good luck with the baby jen, hope he thrives


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> can i ask, and this isnt to start a fight, as i know nothin on the subject and thi is general curiousity, what would be the point in a tailess baby? like, does it look more attractive? will people find them more appealin cos some people dont like rat tails or whatever?
> 
> good luck with the baby jen, hope he thrives


everyone has different tastes, i love all rats but yes i think these are nice also like i love my hairless and all the different colours i have, it just sumet different, what is the point of a hairless?? (please no jokes about they go down easier for snakes coz iv heard it already n not funny) 

of cause people that dont like rat tails will like these alot better, all tho i have no idea why a rats tail would scare anyone??, if i was scared of them in anyway id be more scared of the big teeth :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cant wait for pics, he sounds lovely,
i knew they had tailless in america, but didnt know you could get them over here.

:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> everyone has different tastes, i love all rats but yes i think these are nice also like i love my hairless and all the different colours i have, it just sumet different, what is the point of a hairless?? (please no jokes about they go down easier for snakes coz iv heard it already n not funny)
> 
> of cause people that dont like rat tails will like these alot better, all tho i have no idea why a rats tail would scare anyone??, if i was scared of them in anyway id be more scared of the big teeth :lol2:


wouldnt hairless be good for people with allergies? or is that just a myth? 
as for people being scared of rats tails, ive ha it before, people sayin " oh theyre cute but ewww i hate the tail" 
so having no tail has no ill effect then?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wouldnt hairless be good for people with allergies? or is that just a myth?
> as for people being scared of rats tails, ive ha it before, people sayin " oh theyre cute but ewww i hate the tail"
> so having no tail has no ill effect then?


 
yes they are good for people with allergies but loads a people without any allergies still keep them just coz they like them like myself n loads a people i know. 

there can be disadvantages which are on the other thread (n some people just wanted to highlight these n nothing else) but i also found lots of info of people breeding them for 10years plus with no problems, i have 2 tailess n no health problems with them. hairless can have problems 2 even normal rats can 

this isnt a thread about that, thats all been talked about this is about my baby n now he does, good or bad.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't understand the mentality of saying that the idea of hairless being good feeder rats is cruel but deliberately breeding disabled rats that can't regulate their own temperature just because you like the look of them isn't. 

I wish him well. That's as nice as I can be about it lol.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Hairless arent any more suitable for allergic people than haired rats. Most people allergic to rats are allergic to their dander and urine, and as far as I know all hairless rats have skin and piss!:lol2:

If someone is allergic to rats (like I am) they either have to put up with it and work around it, or get a different pet. Hairless will still cause a reaction.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> yes they are good for people with allergies but loads a people without any allergies still keep them just coz they like them like myself n loads a people i know.
> 
> there can be disadvantages which are on the other thread (n some people just wanted to highlight these n nothing else) but i also found lots of info of people breeding them for 10years plus with no problems, i have 2 tailess n no health problems with them. hairless can have problems 2 even normal rats can
> 
> *this isnt a thread about that, thats all been talked about this is about my baby n now he does, good or bad*.


sorry jen, i must have missed that thread. was only curious, wasnt after startin anythin, was just an interest thats all


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

KathyM said:


> I don't understand the mentality of saying that the idea of hairless being good feeder rats is cruel but deliberately breeding disabled rats that can't regulate their own temperature just because you like the look of them isn't.
> 
> I wish him well. That's as nice as I can be about it lol.


i asked for no shitti comments, u have a tailess rats so.... 

for god sake give it a rest


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Hairless arent any more suitable for allergic people than haired rats. Most people allergic to rats are allergic to their dander and urine, and as far as I know all hairless rats have skin and piss!:lol2:
> 
> If someone is allergic to rats (like I am) they either have to put up with it and work around it, or get a different pet. Hairless will still cause a reaction.


i am only going off what feedback iv had from other people most people that want them want them coz they are allergic 2 pets n tell me how they are fine with the hairless?? iv only ever had one person buy 2 hairless off me n say after they are allergic 2 them??, however im not allergic 2 anything so i dont know about allergies n stuff like that??


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Please don't swear at me, I wasn't being rude I was expressing how I didn't understand what you said? I have a tailless rat yes, I didn't create her and I have experience with their needs so am "qualified" to talk. If you don't like people's comments on your breeding, don't post on here. Simple. It's an open forum. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Personally I could've come on here and said "Give it a rest Mrs DD" myself as I care about rats and don't wish to read about this kind of thing, but it's an open forum and you're entitled to post about them. But it goes both ways, I'm entitled to reply too! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> sorry jen, i must have missed that thread. was only curious, wasnt after startin anythin, was just an interest thats all


i think it was a thread by animalstory he was wanting a tailess rat, il see if i can find it n send u the link

anyway u ok?? jonny said u had a bump in the van?? hope ur ok hun


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Please don't swear at me, I wasn't being rude I was expressing how I didn't understand what you said? I have a tailless rat yes, I didn't create her and I have experience with their needs so am "qualified" to talk. If you don't like people's comments on your breeding, don't post on here. Simple. It's an open forum. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Personally I could've come on here and said "Give it a rest Mrs DD" myself as I care about rats and don't wish to read about this kind of thing, but it's an open forum and you're entitled to post about them. But it goes both ways, I'm entitled to reply too! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i couldnt give a rats ass what u think about my breeding, iv had so many pms with people asking advise from me coz they are scared 2 post on the forum about any rat issues coz they can be bothered with u giving them shit. what u on about ur qualified to talk, WHATEVER. go away n annoy someone else, thats what u normally do anyway


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Hairless arent any more suitable for allergic people than haired rats. Most people allergic to rats are allergic to their dander and urine, and as far as I know all hairless rats have skin and piss!:lol2:
> 
> If someone is allergic to rats (like I am) they either have to put up with it and work around it, or get a different pet. Hairless will still cause a reaction.


The difference is fur holds dander so if you use a suitable substrate and clean it out often then you shouldn't have problems with hairless rats. As for the urine, if you have problems with urine allergies then you're not cleaning them out properly/not using a good substrate. It's different with dogs and the like as they tend to slobber on toys and then you handle them to throw them/put them away and then spread the proteins by touching sofas/surfaces and the like.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Rats wee on people though? 

Mrs DD - here's a novel idea for you. Have you thought about how if you don't like people's comments on you breeding a tailless rat, that it might be an idea to rethink posting on an open forum? PMing me foul abuse won't win me over - I don't care what you do, but don't dictate what people are allowed to say on a board that isn't yours. I did wish your rat well, I only posted because I didn't understand your comments about feeding rats being cruel but tailless being ok cos it's cute.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i think it was a thread by animalstory he was wanting a tailess rat, *il see if i can find it n send u the link*
> 
> anyway u ok?? jonny said u had a bump in the van?? hope ur ok hun


and Voila. :2thumb: 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/312117-tailless-rats-wanted.html << dug it out to have a read myself given i wasnt aware of the other thread either, now it makes more sense..


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Rats wee on people though?
> 
> Mrs DD - here's a novel idea for you. Have you thought about how if you don't like people's comments on you breeding a tailless rat, that it might be an idea to rethink posting on an open forum? PMing me foul abuse won't win me over - I don't care what you do, but don't dictate what people are allowed to say on a board that isn't yours. I did wish your rat well, I only posted because I didn't understand your comments about feeding rats being cruel but tailless being ok cos it's cute.


 
my comment about hairless rats is what i get off other people that own snakes as my bf has snakes he knows alot of other people with snakes n as soon as they see i have hairless rats they say oh look it will go down easier, so me writing it on the thread was 2 stop someone reading it n writting the same. 

as 4 abuse whatever, i asked u not 2 post on my thread coz i cant be assed with ur shit, that all happened on the other thread so ur just bring up old crap. iv already written on the 1st post pm me if u wan2 start shit, dont do it on the thread coz i knew u would

oh still wan2 u 2 come make me run n hide like u said u would do in the pm


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

royal_girly said:


> and Voila. :2thumb:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/312117-tailless-rats-wanted.html << dug it out to have a read myself given i wasnt aware of the other thread either, now it makes more sense..


tar :lol2:

see this was all gone over b4 i had my argument others had there it didnt get anyone anywhere so why bring it up again, kathy must just be bord again


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i think it was a thread by animalstory he was wanting a tailess rat, il see if i can find it n send u the link
> 
> anyway u ok?? jonny said u had a bump in the van?? hope ur ok hun


yeah im ok, the van isnt though. Bloody wet weather, brakes locked on in the rain, i hit the entral reservation of the motorway and spun 360 degrees before comin to a stand still. luckily i thought quick enough to steer into the central reservation though and didnt hit anyone. i was a bit sore n shocked afterwards but im ok. the van needs a bit of tlc though. thanks fr askin chick xxx


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

You want to be very careful what fibs you tell in PM, then you won't get told to back it up or sod off like I said. I only responded to your false accusations - if you don't like people telling to you beggar off, I suggest you don't PM them with foulmouthed immature abuse? :whistling2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah im ok, the van isnt though. Bloody wet weather, brakes locked on in the rain, i hit the entral reservation of the motorway and spun 360 degrees before comin to a stand still. luckily i thought quick enough to steer into the central reservation though and didnt hit anyone. i was a bit sore n shocked afterwards but im ok. the van needs a bit of tlc though. thanks fr askin chick xxx


glad ur ok hun, u should be able 2 get the van sorted n have it as good as new soon, where u by urself as well?? :gasputs u off driving a bit tho dosnt it i spun the car on the m6 coming off at lancaster when i 1st started driving, everything was ok but just got shook up.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

have I started all this off by askin an innocent question? if so im sorry


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

KathyM said:


> You want to be very careful what fibs you tell in PM, then you won't get told to back it up or sod off like I said. I only responded to your false accusations - if you don't like people telling to you beggar off, I suggest you don't PM them with foulmouthed immature abuse? :whistling2:


boring :bash: kathy im not bothered stop pming me iv just got another one off u, go clean ur rats out or sumet


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

No you haven't - I did by not understanding what she posted. I was polite but it still got me barrages of foulmouthed abuse in PM, which has been reported. Mrs DD made the mistake of telling porkies to rile me up, which has worked and she has been reported for abuse and harassment.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

I didn't voice my opinions on the intentional breeding of Manx/Tailess because the OP specifically asked not to start an argument, and obviously some people won't like or agree with what I have to say.



> but must be something 2 do with genes they carry if they have produced one??


Yes there is obviously a genetic component but so far it has been found that it doesn't appear to be a simple recessive or dominant gene like hairless, rex or many of the colour genes we see in the UK. You could take these babies and breed from them when old enough and not get one tailess in the litter. That seems to be the current view. I'm assuming the ones in america that are being bred succesfully are caused by something different - an actual single gene. 

The other reason I say that is because most of the tailess seen in the UK have been Siamese or Burmese rats and yours isn't, so I think you've probably got tailess caused by a single responsible gene like in America.

They have to be bred very carefully because to say there are no disadvantages is wrong - obviously you can't escape the fact that tails are used for balance when climbing, something fancy rats love doing. But then there are genetic related issues whereby problems have been documented regarding the bone structures around the tail, hips, spine etc.

But whatever floats your boat, and as long as you are doing it in the most visualant and selective way possible, that's the best you possibly can do.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

KathyM said:


> No you haven't - I did by not understanding what she posted. I was polite but it still got me barrages of foulmouthed abuse in PM, which has been reported. Mrs DD made the mistake of telling porkies to rile me up, which has worked and she has been reported for abuse and harassment.


ur such a joke u just pmed me telling me 2 sod off 

2 which i replied i wish i could but u just dont leabe me allown, if u want me 2 sod off stop pming me n clogging up my thread , simple really :2thumb:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I have no opinion on tailess rats because ive not see one or even researched them although i did know they exsisted.

But i find completely idiotic that this thred has come back toa discussion/"attack" on Jen even though she doesnt want to discuss the breed/help problems on this thread, Its about a baby update.

and i can also understand that this is a public forum and entitled people to post what they like but if you want to discuss breeding of tailess rats or have an opinion on them why not start a new thread or PM jen about rather than flaming this thread???


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Whether people agree with tailess rats or not Jen will take great care of her baby and isnt that whats important


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

mattm said:


> I didn't voice my opinions on the intentional breeding of Manx/Tailess because the OP specifically asked not to start an argument, and obviously some people won't like or agree with what I have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have done lots of research, but we need 2 try it over hear 2 be able 2 make it successful, if we dont try how can we improve it


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Rats wee on people though?


Well on the rare occasion a rat pee's on me or my clothes, I change the clothes and wash. :whistling2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Noone's attacked Jen? I have been attacked in PM and on here with foul language and I'm the one getting the stick. That's about right for this board.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

thank u mark n saz 

the thread is 2 see how the baby grows develops, it could all go tits up yet n i will have 2 (well not me) cull the baby, n if that happeneds i will write about it on the thread but up2 now fingers crossed everything is looking good

all this stuff has already been talked about n like i said didnt get anyone anywhere


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Noone's attacked Jen? I have been attacked in PM and on here with foul language and I'm the one getting the stick. That's about right for this board.


i have nothing against u i asked for people (u) 2 pm rather than bring all this up again n again, do u not understand i cant be bothered argueing about it all again, it has all been said b4, these are my findings i may be successful i may not be but the thread has gone totally out the window now so it may as well get locked


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

I've not seen Kathy attack anyone...

On the subject of research, a good friend of mine is one of those American breeders that has contributed towards the breeding of tailess, and i've been over there and seen them and spoken to those breeders first hand in the past.

Anyway I wish you well with the breeding.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Well on the rare occasion a rat pee's on me or my clothes, I change the clothes and wash. :whistling2:


must admit this girl knows her stuff, i have read most of the stuff she writes n she is a fountian of knowledge :2thumb:

il be the 1st 2 admite she knows alot more than me about stuff :lol2: (dont need any thats not hard jokes :whistling2: :lol2


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I didn't ask to argue about anything, I asked you to explain what you said, I even wished the little fella well!

You have since made horrible and unfounded comments about my rats in PM (rats you have never met nor owned) so saying you don't have a problem with me is clearly not true. Please leave me and my rats alone, and I will step out of this thread. I would be grateful if you would not lie about my pets again, I have never once said anything nasty about your rats and it was entirely hurtful and undeserved. :sad:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> must admit this girl knows her stuff, i have read most of the stuff she writes n she is a fountian of knowledge :2thumb:
> 
> il be the 1st 2 admite she knows alot more than me about stuff :lol2: (dont need any thats not hard jokes :whistling2: :lol2


I'm lost. Who, what, when, ehhh? :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I'm lost. Who, what, when, ehhh? :lol2:


:lol2: i didnt know ur age b4 but when i found it out i was like no way she knows loads :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

KathyM said:


> I didn't ask to argue about anything, I asked you to explain what you said, I even wished the little fella well!
> 
> You have since made horrible and unfounded comments about my rats in PM (rats you have never met nor owned) so saying you don't have a problem with me is clearly not true. Please leave me and my rats alone, and I will step out of this thread. I would be grateful if you would not lie about my pets again, I have never once said anything nasty about your rats and it was entirely hurtful and undeserved. :sad:


u said nasty stuff about what im doing n then wished him well like poor thing should have never been born. u should have pmed me like i asked on the thread, i was waiting 4 u 2 come on, on ur high horse :bash: it always happening with u

how have i lied i have been told ones of ur lines carries faults illnesses whatever u wan2 call it, its what iv been told, i cant help what people tell me

anyway im not bothered id rather not talk 2 u so i hope u do step out of the thread TAR :2thumb:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Nutters, the lot of you.


----------



## si_griggs (Apr 28, 2009)

good luck with the baby rat i know nothing about them if i were you i would just ignore all the nasty comments and dont reply to them just reply to the nice comments 

good luck anyway.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Tops said:


> Nutters, the lot of you.


:lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Just like to say before anyone else takes it the wrong way, My reply wasnt aimed at anyone and i only put "attack" as i couldnt think of another word at the time.

However this will be my last post on this thread because it seems like whatever you say things get taken the wrong wayand im in no mood to argue the toss with people. Ive already got someone who i shall not name PMing me abuse and well just being plain horrible but there we go i shall retire back to my PM's and leave you all to argue amongst yourselfs....


Edit: Forgot to add Jen i wont be checking this forum for updates on the baby so if its okay ill PM you for future updates as im intrested in how the baby develops


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

You made these accusations in PM and were asked to back it up but you couldn't. I am completely unaware of any health problems specifically in my lines and if you would care to elaborate on them and provide the "many emails" you claim to have about them I would much appreciate it so I can look into this further? I am a respectable and responsible breeder and if anyone has information on my rats that I am not aware of I implore people to pass it on. If not I ask you to leave us well alone and consider the damage you are doing by making false allegations. I have never, not ONCE said anything negative about your lines. I have questioned your practices and received abuse in return, even when polite. I am happy never to question your practices again if you will revoke what you have said about my rats on here, you have me sat in tears here telling me my rats have health problems I don't know about - please at least have the decency to back it up or go away.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> how have i lied i have been told ones of ur lines carries faults illnesses whatever u wan2 call it, its what iv been told, i cant help what people tell me


Do you really believe everything you are told?

Regarding tailless/manx rats...i dont see the point in them...they have masses of possible and also existing issues, and the idea of a rat not being able to thermoregulate..is quite scary....

Comparing them to hairless isnt really right....being hairless dosent kill rats really....being tailless often does, big difference.

But hey ho, no doubt a good moneymaker? :hmm:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm not against tailess rats, I don't know anything about them lol. But do they fall off things a lot? I'd love to see some pics!
Why does a rat need a tail to thermoregulate?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

KathyM said:


> You made these accusations in PM and were asked to back it up but you couldn't. I am completely unaware of any health problems specifically in my lines and if you would care to elaborate on them and provide the "many emails" you claim to have about them I would much appreciate it so I can look into this further? I am a respectable and responsible breeder and if anyone has information on my rats that I am not aware of I implore people to pass it on. If not I ask you to leave us well alone and consider the damage you are doing by making false allegations. I have never, not ONCE said anything negative about your lines. I have questioned your practices and received abuse in return, even when polite. I am happy never to question your practices again if you will revoke what you have said about my rats on here, you have me sat in tears here telling me my rats have health problems I don't know about - please at least have the decency to back it up or go away.


thought u were going??? why dont u back up what u say n go do it coz i havnt even read what u have written ur boring me so much:bash:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Minerva said:


> Do you really believe everything you are told?
> 
> Regarding tailless/manx rats...i dont see the point in them...they have masses of possible and also existing issues, and the idea of a rat not being able to thermoregulate..is quite scary....
> 
> ...


my 2 tailess are still alive n so is kathys n so are the many that are around in america.

do u not read he is being kept so how am i making money with him, i dont care what u think about them but dont tell me im doing it 2 make money. just glad i didnt let u have my rex female u were asking about


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I'm not against tailess rats, I don't know anything about them lol. But do they fall off things a lot? I'd love to see some pics!
> Why does a rat need a tail to thermoregulate?


no they dont fall off this :lol2: mine are excellent at climbing about 

rats lose heat from tails but they also do throught there feet etc 

i have pics on one of my old threads both are very happy n healthy:2thumb:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> no they dont fall off this :lol2: mine are excellent at climbing about
> 
> rats lose heat from tails but they also do throught there feet etc
> 
> i have pics on one of my old threads both are very happy n healthy:2thumb:


Ok thanks! I just imagined the rat's having nothing to balance with. Any new mutations will cause contravercy (Sorry I'm a rubbish speller), look at sphynx cats and them little legged cats.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

How much did you sell the tailess carriers for last time from your hairless adult buck? £15 each?
whats your normal price for a `standard rat`? £2.50 each?

biiiiiig difference.. :whistling2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Ok thanks! I just imagined the rat's having nothing to balance with. Any new mutations will cause contravercy (Sorry I'm a rubbish speller), look at sphynx cats and them little legged cats.


:lol2: dont worry i know what u meant but then again kathy thinks i have bad english also :Na_Na_Na_Na: bothered i think not :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> thought u were going??? why dont u back up what u say n go do it coz i havnt even read what u have written ur boring me so much:bash:


By this comment I assume you have absolutely nothing on my rats or you would back up your comments like I asked. I would implore you in future to think of the consequences of making things up about people's rats. You might find it "boring" but other people like me find it very upsetting when people make up fibs about their much loved pets. I am happy to steer clear of this thread if you are done making up things about my rats.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Minerva said:


> How much did you sell the tailess carriers for last time from your hairless adult buck? £15 each?
> whats your normal price for a `standard rat`? £2.50 each?
> 
> biiiiiig difference.. :whistling2:


yes i advertise my rats with a price but i give alot of my rats away for free 2 people i like n know, i gave away the 1st trio of possibly het tailess 2 my friend for free but she has decided 2 keep em as pets, n the second trio i sold but how many did i give to that person for free, think it was 2 or 3 off the top of my head n 2 of them were hairless i think, u know nothing haha 

iv also sold my hairless for £15 each n other times £5 each its up 2 me what i ask for them nothing 2 do with u.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> :lol2: i didnt know ur age b4 but when i found it out i was like no way she knows loads :2thumb:


Thank you (I think?) : victory:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

KathyM said:


> By this comment I assume you have absolutely nothing on my rats or you would back up your comments like I asked. I would implore you in future to think of the consequences of making things up about people's rats. You might find it "boring" but other people like me find it very upsetting when people make up fibs about their much loved pets. *I am happy to steer clear of this thread* if you are done making up things about my rats.


 
go away then like u keep saying ur doing, u really are boring me, u will be reciving the pm soon as u wait n see


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

And there was me thinking all rats cost EXACTLY the same to raise REGARDLESS OF VARIETY.... :roll2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Minerva said:


> And there was me thinking all rats cost EXACTLY the same to raise REGARDLESS OF VARIETY.... :roll2:


other animals dont so why should rats, anyway im off for a while now so u can have ur little bitch fest 

enjoy urselfs, seems its all u have in ur lives :2thumb:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Minerva said:


> And there was me thinking all rats cost EXACTLY the same to raise REGARDLESS OF VARIETY.... :roll2:


An excellent point.

The way I see it Kathy is the one being attacked here? For people whose' rats mean a lot to them, like Kathy, saying sh*t (and that's exactly what it is) about her lines is a disgusting thing to do. Do you even KNOW anything about her lines DD? I didn't think so. 

What you choose to do with your breeding is your business I suppose, but don't try to ruin other peoples' image. At the end of the day it is telling us more about YOU than it is Kathy.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

Mrs DD can i ask, given that these guys are controversial and are known to have existing problems will you be updating with your progress should this guy show anything untoward with his development/anatomy/internal functions etc.. i know it would then validate the argument not to breed them in the first place but i kinda feel that it would be interesting for people to know any outcomes good or bad really with him. 
(if you see what i mean...)


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I really don't want to write on a thread full of arguments, but i just want to say i think we should stop making attacks at eachother here.

People are always going to disagree on other peoples practices, if every person agreed with one another, wouldn't the world be an utterly boring place? lol

Personally, i do not judge anyone for what they choose to do, as long as it isn't cruel.

Whatever someone wants to breed, then be it, whatever price you choose to sell at, so be it.

People have different preferences, it would be silly if we all bred the same animals.

and as for prices, someone could try and sell a rat for £100 for all i care, at the end of the day if no one wants to pay that much it will not sell, end of. For breeders and pet lovers, price is not an issue. and in just my personal opinion, animals should not be shared out as freebies or cheap just so that everyone can have one.

And i understand, one rat should not be priced high compared to another just because it looks different and we think we'll get more money for it. and i'm sure (well i hope) thats not the case, and its simply because of the time and effort put in to produce those rats, like everything it may have taken several failed attempts to get there.

No one deserves to be bullied here, Miss D. has bred something shes clearly very proud of, and i'm sure she hasn't cut corners or been irresponsible to get there 

Kathy just made a simple comment from her own honest opinion, Kathy is a no nonsence person and she speaks her mind. I'm sure she doesn't intend to start an arguement and is clearly upset with the outcome, so i think these attacks need to stop!

I'm not here to fall out with ANYONE, because you know i love ya all even if you've never heard of me :razz: (Make love not war ftw) :lol2:

So can we all stop fighting, it makes the forum look like a bad place


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

royal_girly said:


> Mrs DD can i ask, given that these guys are controversial and are known to have existing problems will you be updating with your progress should this guy show anything untoward with his development/anatomy/internal functions etc.. i know it would then validate the argument not to breed them in the first place but i kinda feel that it would be interesting for people to know any outcomes good or bad really with him.
> (if you see what i mean...)


yer i have already stated i shall be tellin people the out come good or bad as i have never once just said breeding them has no faults, but seems the thread can not be kept on track so i see no point letting people now know the out come of this little fella


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you ever so much Matt, and Laura. I don't want to post on this thread (or indeed this part of the board) again after these horrible accusations, but I just wanted to say thank you, and to reiterate that I do not know of any health problems specifically with my rats or lines. 

*If anyone knows of them and witholds that information from me then that is unforgivable, as is making such stories up.* 

I care very deeply about the health of my rats and keep detailed records on them (and do not breed on such a scale as to not be able to) and I would hope anyone reading this would know that as a responsible breeder I am open on any issues with them. I would also hope anyone reading this thread would look into previous threads where the OP has made similar hurtful comments and foulmouthed threats to others who questioned her ethics.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> I really don't want to write on a thread full of arguments, but i just want to say i think we should stop making attacks at eachother here.
> 
> People are always going to disagree on other peoples practices, if every person agreed with one another, wouldn't the world be an utterly boring place? lol
> 
> ...


:2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm still waiting to hear what these health problems are that Kathy's rats carry.

Nope, didnt think it was true, Mrs DD breeds disabled rats and says someone elses lines are unhealthy...


----------

